# Hyperpop Kidz



## Erix (Jun 15, 2021)

Are you a Hyperpop peep like me? Welp this is the thread for you =p

just a place to post/share/talk about hyperpop music

Doubt many will even post in this thread cuz I don’t find many that even like this genre, but I absolutely love this kind of music. Idek y, but my brain fw this kinda music. So I shall keep this thread alive! =}


----------



## Erix (Jun 15, 2021)

This song just recently came out by Alice Gas and Sawce and

aaaaaaaaaaaaa it’s so gooooood~


----------



## Muttmutt (Jun 15, 2021)

Hyperpop is cool. An interesting genre. I find TikTok really popularized it - which isn’t necessarily a bad thing, although it was much less known before that.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 15, 2021)

What's hyperpop?


----------



## Erix (Jun 15, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> What's hyperpop?


You don’t know what hyper pop is?!

Only one of the coolest genres of music out there :3

Not for everybody ig, but I’d at least give some of the songs a listen! Absolute bangers if you ask me! =D


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 15, 2021)

Erix said:


> You don’t know what hyper pop is?!
> 
> Only one of the coolest genres of music out there :3
> 
> Not for everybody ig, but I’d at least give some of the songs a listen! Absolute bangers if you ask me! =D



I listen to old school music.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 15, 2021)

Hyperpop just sounds like the new Blood on the Dance Floor


----------



## Erix (Jun 20, 2021)

Even tho I’ve known this song for a while, I still come back to Brakence’s music everytime. I fuckin love it.

Even tho this is more alternative rock oriented, I feel it does include hyper pop vibes essentially. Ive also noticed he seems pretty integrated into the hyper pop scene anyway so I just include him in there

the ending tho... it got me feelin some type of way I’m just sayin. Absolute banger


----------



## Erix (Jun 21, 2021)

Osquinn was such a good artist. Releasing bops left and right like it was nothing. It’s super unfortunate that they decided to drop the persona. I still love and appreciate their music, and I remember this being one of my favorite hyper pop tracks


----------

